# Game Thread: Blazers @ Celtics



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you believe, that if we beat them, we'll only be 6.5 games behind them? Crazy.

Go Blazers


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think we'll be able to stay with Boston.
The thing about the Celtics is teams have just played scared because they have Pierce, Allen and KG. It's surprising that this team is leading the NBA in points allowed at just 87.1 since they don't really have any great individual defenders except KG. Pierce and Allen are great offensive guys.

Boston has been killed recently in the fourth by guys who can break down a defense (ie Jason Richardson and Caron Butler), and we have one in Roy who I think can take Allen.
LaMarcus will be a good matchup for KG since both are similar type players with similar type bodies.
So the key will be containing Pierce, which will be up to Webster, Jones and Outlaw.

I'm excited to see this game. Should be a good one.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm thinkin about flying out for it, I'm so excited about it. I bet we blow them out like we did the Nets.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rajon Rondo is one of the best defensive Point Guards in the league.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about this game. Boston has lost 2 in a row and is going to be pissed off!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Rajon Rondo is one of the best defensive Point Guards in the league.


Is he? I thought he was the one weak link on Boston that everyone keeps talking about, especially when they play Detroit and the Pistons always try to exploit him on the post with Chauncey Billups.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I have a bad feeling about this game. Boston has lost 2 in a row and is going to be pissed off!!


I'm looking forward to them being even more pissed off after the game.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Rajon Rondo is one of the best defensive Point Guards in the league.


Oh come on now... Oldman I may have to go with you on this one. As much as I would love to see it I just don't know. If it was at the Rose Garden no problem but it just might be to tough. If the Blazers can keep it close the 4th quarter will be very interesting. If Boston goes up by 15 or 20 quick its going to be a long night.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Oh come on now... Oldman I may have to go with you on this one. As much as I would love to see it I just don't know. If it was at the Rose Garden no problem but it just might be to tough. If the Blazers can keep it close the 4th quarter will be very interesting. If Boston goes up by 15 or 20 quick its going to be a long night.


Are you watching the same Blazer team I am? Since when does this team quit when down? Never. Even if down this team will make it a game.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

hasoos said:


> Are you watching the same Blazer team I am? Since when does this team quit when down? Never. Even if down this team will make it a game.


Yes I'm watching the same team... all I am saying is if the Celtics are ahead it might be to much for even the cardiac kids to catch up. I'm not saying they will give up (like the past blazers teams) its just that the Celtics wont relax. I do hope I am wrong and I hope the Blazers can pull it off but for once in a long time I am nervous about a game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/celtics/game_preview/preview011608-blazers.html

Some pretty good quotes from Celtics coach Doc Rivers, giving respect to us:

"It's a good test. They're playing better than everybody in the NBA right now," Rivers said of the Blazers. "Our record's better, but they're playing better."

While the 30-6 C's are looking to snap a two-game losing streak, Portland (24-14) started the season 5-12 but has won 18 of their last 20 games and Brandon Roy has emerged as a potential MVP candidate in just his second NBA season.

*"Portland has a good team. They're playing with amazing confidence right now and its really fun to watch because you saw them earlier in the year and you saw them last year, and you see that same group this year, it's really nice to see," Celtics Coach Doc Rivers said. "Brandon Roy is playing at an MVP level the way he's carrying this team." *


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> Do you believe, that if we beat them, we'll only be 6.5 games behind them? Crazy.
> 
> Go Blazers


I'll give you $100 to run on the court naked.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Xericx said:


> I'll give you $100 to run on the court naked.



$200 if you get one of your female costars to do it! :wink:


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm so excited, I'm getting nervous. It's how I feel before a big audition. Dang it, I don't know how I'll feel about this trip if we lose so I can't promise that I'll post here when it's over (I could be emotionally drained), but most likely, I will be here to disect the game. We bette better better win. But you know what? One of the reasons I gambled on coming out here is that I really like our team. I like the players. And I'm excited to see them play a few feet away from me whether they win or lose. It's almost 5pm here and the Garden website says they open two hours before the game so I'll be leaving soon. Can't wait!!!

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go to the Garden. Enjoy the game, folks.

Go Blazers


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

oh yeah, get some chowder at legal sea foods after the game. Damn good.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hell!!!!!

I knew I would not be home on time so set DVR to record until I got there. 20 minutes before quitting time a crucially important job lands on my desk that MUST get done today. I did my step, gave folder to word processors, now have to stick around until they word process a very complicated document so I can review it. I will be lucky to get home before the game ends and I won't have it on tape.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll be watching on my work computer. Damn early games. I have League Pass so I get free streaming games. might go home at halftime to finish the game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

30 minutes til game time.

This whole day has had a big game feel. I love it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA starts it off nicely!

Damn, Celts are 10-0 against the West Coast.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

That was a foul on Perkins.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit...steal by Ray Ray...blazers look a tad nervous


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ANOTHER turnover.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy forced up a shot.....celts are great defensively


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We look tentative and nervous with those 2 back to back turnovers


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah....Blake draws an offensive foul in the back court. Maybe Boston is TOO aggresive defensively.heh


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ANOTHER block for Perkins.....blazers need to relax a bit and get into their offensive groove.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

are they playing nervous?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ANOTHER turnover due to good defenisve pressure and rushed passing by Portland.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> are they playing nervous?


Extremely. Like they're intimidated. passing is very sloppy. 3 by Roy


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think they're warming up though now


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Aldridge just took KG to the hole. nice.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pryz with 2 fouls now. Crap.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Celts have already gotten to the line 3 times.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I saw ZackAddy's red shirt! hah


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LMA is playing great. 9 points already


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

5 turnovers by the Blazers and that quarter is only half over. They need to settle down and execute like they've been doing over the past month.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

now celts are forcing it


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Roy just nailed a J with Ray Ray in his face.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn we came out looking scared at the outset. Need to get into the flow and just play -- the good news is we've kept it close even when looking intimidated.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Nice move by Webster to knock the ball away to stop the fast break jam by Garnett


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack with an And one. That's one thing he is good at.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Jack has penetrated for easy shots twice in a row. Must be some good scouting.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Celts rely a lot on the opposing defense trying to double one of their big 3....a few passes and blammo...open man.

I think man to man coverage would be effective against them....let them beat you by playing them honest instead of rushing to a double team....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

never mind. my resolution on my monitor sucks.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I didn't see Green come in the game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Nice lay in by Roy as he got the bounce.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that was a sweet layup by roy...right in traffic...he gets so many good bounces.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers playing well travis has to have a big game wow a win would be huge


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

It would be great to hold them under 20 for the quarter.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Webster needs to get some shots.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Celtics are getting to the line with regularity.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Fanstastic defense by the Blazers at the end of the quarter to force a 24 sec violation


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yay. we kept them under 20.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Xericx said:


> yay. we kept them under 20.


Yeah, but they kept us under 20 also.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We can't get many good shots and even the ones we got we didn't hit. They are keeping Frye and Outlaw all a little farther out then they usually shoot.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Being outhustled on the boards now. Portland needs to get tough after rebounds.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We need rebounds. celts getting a lot of second chance pts.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wonder how long LMA is going to be out.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NICE jumper by outlaw. Glen Davis seems out of control...i think we need to attack him offensively as we can draw some fouls


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

celts are cold outside the paint


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

WOW! what a behind the back fake and then lay up by Jack. Very nifty move.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

awesome ball fake by Jack!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

celts shooting 30%


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

oh come on, that was a loose ball foul


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

too many turnovers...we would be up by so much if we can take care of the ball


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I can't believe we have a lead (albeit only by 2 pts) when we fail to rebound so often.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

offensive foul on davis! Time out...hopefully Roy/LMA come back in


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

The Blazers are really playing bad but the only good thing is Boston is playing as bad or worse.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Whats the television status for this game? I am stuck at the office but we have DirectTV. Might it be on there anywhere (no NBA package sadly).


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

what a layup by jack good d being played , team has to crash the glass


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sucks having to listen to this on the radio!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> Whats the television status for this game? I am stuck at the office but we have DirectTV. Might it be on there anywhere (no NBA package sadly).


No it's not on Directv anywhere if you leave around Portland.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

are they even guarding Outlaw? hah


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Outlaw with another 20 ft jumper. He's doing well tonight.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

where is Roy and LMA!

edit: Roy back in :banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack with the 3! nice dribble penetration by Outlaw

damn, celts are ICE cold


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

9 pt lead by Portland. AWESOME!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Ahha Jones For 3 Wooooo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

3 by Jones! That will spread the D


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

the problem with the celtics is they have no direction with their bad PG play....they have no offense, they just rely on talent of their big 3.....without a good point guard to direct it (House and Pruitt????) they play very sloppy and don't hit their shots.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

oh man, the blazers need to open this game up with a big run....that would be swweeeeet to blow out the celtics at home


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PG play plays such a huge role on teams, it's not even funny.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit...3 by Ray Ray.......Jack answers!

celts look more composed now


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack answers the 3 by Allen with a 3-ball of his own. Blazers playing well.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit, Ray Ray with a nother 3


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Damn. RayRay with another 3. And Roy gets to the free throw line for this 1st time this game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

House with a three, forcing a timeout by Nate.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Celts raining threes on Portland. Not surprised that Allen is part of that, though. He always seemed to torch us when he was with Seattle.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

can this team please get defensive rebounds?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Celtics are not even running plays. They just run and gun.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Dammit.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

celts on a 16-4 run


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blake!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Steve!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Gotta love the Blake!!!!! Blazers by 2 at half. Gotta watch out..Celts will come out gunnin' in the 2nd half.

Driving home......see ya in the 3rd!

:banana:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sure would be nice if we wouldn't have 9 turnovers to go with the 5 on 8 basketball. They have had at least 2-3 illegal d's and LMA didn't touch kg on that last foul, really late whistle for channing on that last pierce drive.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah, that LMA foul was BS. 

You've got to figure that a team in a 7 game series will learn to stop the celts if all they do is rely on their talent of their big 3.....we've got to figure that out since we'll see them in the finals.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love how LMA isn't backing down from KG's talking


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Xericx said:


> yeah, that LMA foul was BS.
> 
> You've got to figure that a team in a 7 game series will learn to stop the celts if all they do is rely on their talent of their big 3.....we've got to figure that out since we'll see them in the finals.


Really?! There is no way in hell we are going to play them in the finals.


They are not that good.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Nate4Prez said:


> Really?! There is no way in hell we are going to play them in the finals.
> 
> 
> They are not that good.


Your right I think we will be playing Detroit in the finals.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think we should try to get 10 games over .500 first before NBA Finals talk. haha.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers are #1 in some power rankings and you dont see stuff like that (finals talk)on our boards...crazy hippies!!!


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers are #1 in some power rankings and you dont see stuff like that (finals talk)on our boards...crazy hippies!!!


We are crazy hippies, not mental retarded Laker fans!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers are #1 in some power rankings and you dont see stuff like that (finals talk)on our boards...crazy hippies!!!


you guys don't have fun on your board?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oden gets bigger every time I see him, even Przybilla looked like a kid next to him when they showed them a few minutes ago. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

geeze f***** louise, tehse refs are horrible. You put a pinky on lame-g and its a foul. Roy goes to the hole,slapped..no foul...2 moving picks called on joel yet lame-g is pushing off to set his picks. wow, can't believe i used to like kg...jerk


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

croco said:


> Oden gets bigger every time I see him, even Przybilla looked like a kid next to him when they showed them a few minutes ago. It's ridiculous.


We're so weak inside defensively when Joel leaves the game. It'll be really sweet when Oden is playing next year!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow... no wonder the C's have won so many games. They get all the calls! (I guess Stern couldn't have both Boston and New York down for two consecutive years).

Martell just got his fourth foul on a bogus call. That was a clean block and Pierce was not touched. The next possession down, Garnett shoves Webster out of the way to grab a pass.

Total, complete b*llsh*t.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this is just stupid, every time kg whines he gets a call...


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

All These BS Calls Aren't Helping Us, But We HAve Seem To Lost Our Intesity


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Just goes to show how important Joel is to this team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

whatever, i dont even care anymore the way this is being reffed. I know we have played poorly, but it's so blatantly obvious the refs are inside the c's pockets..have fun kg losing in the playoffs again, the way you act i hope you don't get your ring


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Just goes to show how important Joel is to this team.


and to think many people wanted to trade him.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Ray Allen is driving it right down the Blazers throats. This is ridiculous.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> and to think many people wanted to trade him.


I think that coach Mo Lucas should suit up and knock some people down in the paint......this is sounding very painful all these easy hoops near the basket. Without Joel we'd be in a huge hole, hopefully the 4th quarter goes like many of the other 4th quarters.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Bad foul by Outlaw. He fouled a great free throw shooter in Allen, who was going for an off balance jumpshot


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the team should make a song called "Can I get a rebound?"


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

they just need to keep in close.......we're a 4th quarter team.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Back!!! Damn Traffic!!!! Go Blazers!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Roy is making his push.....take over the game Roy!!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> they just need to keep in close.......we're a 4th quarter team.


so are the Celts. They've won a lot of CLOSE games this year.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> so are the Celts. They've won a lot of CLOSE games this year.


1/2 empty, 1/2 full......how is your glass?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> 1/2 empty, 1/2 full......how is your glass?


uhh...go Blazers?????


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

bad calls by the refs tonight no worry blazers play with heart this 4th we just down 5


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Portland down 5. We'll need a big 4th quarter against this very good Celtics team if we're gonna win this.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

celts announcers are gushing over Roy. I hpe we win this game, it would be HUGE!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> uhh...go Blazers?????


:biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HUGE turnover by Jack. DAMMIT


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Celtic crowd into the game...probably rattling nerves.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ANOTHER TURNOVER. DAMMIT

9 point game. 

Garden is rockin'.....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> ANOTHER TURNOVER. DAMMIT
> 
> 9 point game.
> 
> Garden is rockin'.....



Would you go get another drink.....you glass is almost empty! :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We NEED Roy in there right now.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Would you go get another drink.....you glass is almost empty! :biggrin:


I get unlimited free refills yo!

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

3 posessions, 3 turnovers. 

ROY ROY ROY


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> We NEED Roy in there right now.


Word!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it almost sounds like they're falling apart.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

we need stops!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Joel is coming back!!!!!! YES


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that was a TRAVEL on Tony Allen that last time around.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Joel coming back in!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Pryz back after the time out. Roy in.....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

refs its fine to call travel on tony allen


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder if Eric is feeling sick right now? This really has to be a roller coaster ride for him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Outlaww!!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Travis for 3!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

That was an offensive foul on that last celts play. 

What was Outlaw passing to? Jeez


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

18th turnover? WOW


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Does Outlaw need glasses?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

screw the refs...blazers need to play with more awareness...Pryz held the ball too long that lass poss. blazers shooting themselves in the foot right now


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

total makeup call


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Time to ditch the pick and roll for a moment. The iso play with Brandon on the top and someone leaking on the baseline to the weak side has been money everytime they have run it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*are You Kidding Me? Pierce Was Not In The Act Of Shooting!!!!*****


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

offensive foul my ***. The fix is in.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

this is some bull


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

outlaw 4 3!!!!!

screw these refs though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

kg is the new wade, **** this..gotta love the nba at it's finest..no wonder your ratings suck nba, PEOPLE DONT LIKE THIS ****! Call a fair game!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

oh, **** you garnett, and **** these refs


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Eh, can't blame the refs, every team is gonna have bad calls. The blazers with too many turnovers to win though.


----------



## OneSport3 (Nov 10, 2004)

wow! I can't believe the officiating. Tony Allen is allowed to consistently travel, while Alridge is still DRIBBLING the ball when losing control and they call a travel!!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Only 2:42 left in the game with Portland behind by 5. It's time for some clutch plays, defensive and offensive.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> Eh, can't blame the refs, every team is gonna have bad calls. The blazers with too many turnovers to win though.


Sure I can. These refs blow. they also suck.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

How is that not a carry on Paule Pierce????


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i was about to write the same thing pierce walked a mile


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

7 down with only 1:14 remaining. This looks over now. At least the Blazers never stopped trying, even with the terrible officiating.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha...we got continuation.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

And one by Jack


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

There we go Jack!!!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Bad call, but not nearly as bad as Pierce's "continuation"


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice little bull**** non call to end the worst officiated game I've seen this season


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

uhh...Go Chargers.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Boston's announcer: The trailblazers are getting the better end of the stick at the end of this game.

idiot.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^we are known for having the worst announcer's in the NBA


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Announcer: "I'm surprised Portland is fouling them"

What, do you want us to lay down? Hell nah.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

"What do you think of Brandon Roy?"

"uhh..they had his number tonight" 

wtf


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought Roy and Aldrdidge were highly impressive tonight. Jack and Outlaw were too. This team's future is extremely bright


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say Boston's are the worst in the league. Ever hear Houston's radio announcer? yeesh.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

hoojacks said:


> Boston's announcer: The trailblazers are getting the better end of the stick at the end of this game.
> 
> idiot.


I know that was entertaining to listion to.:mad2::rant::curse:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and that, dear Blazer fans, is why you don't go talking **** about winning games as though it's a given.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Valiant effort tonight, I don't see it as too discouraging at all, it's impressive if the third youngest team in NBA history can keep it close against a team that could be headed for 70 wins in a season. Just a good learning game tonight, committed too many turnovers in the 4th...we'll definitely look for revenge when we play them at home.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> and that, dear Blazer fans, is why you don't go talking **** about winning games as though it's a given.


because the refs post on these boards and want to stick it to us?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> because the refs post on these boards and want to stick it to us?


no, because we're not good enough to act like we are going to win games. We're good enough to be in just about every game and win a decent number of them and therefore expect them to compete in every game (as they did tonight). 

But we're not at a point where they are going to win games and we should almost be expecting it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the team needs to come back against Miami and kill them, and then kill Orlando.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

19 effin turnovers...ridiculous


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

We didn't deserve to win this game. We played soft, we made stupid mistakes, and it just seemed like we were afraid of the Celts from the first minute of the game. I thought we played well in stretches, but overall we just didn't look like the same team out there.

With that said, I am NOT impressed with the Celtics. The only thing they did well tonight was play defense, other than that, this team should not compete for a title. The big three was huge for them though, not Pierce, Allen, and Garnett, I'm talking about the refs.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> the team needs to come back against Miami and kill them, and then kill Orlando.


I have a feeling they will. 

What a horribly officiated game. You knew from the first quarter that they weren't gonna "let" them lose three in a row.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> no, because we're not good enough to act like we are going to win games. We're good enough to be in just about every game and win a decent number of them and therefore expect them to compete in every game (as they did tonight).
> 
> But we're not at a point where they are going to win games and we should almost be expecting it.


I disagree. This game was winable....we got jobbed by the refs + combined with turnovers. To me, now, my expectations are raised. Losses, all of them are now unacceptable. Sure, I know we're the youngest team in the league but I think we are good enough to act like we are going to win games. 

The Blazers in the Finals is getting way ahead of ourselves....perhaps the playoffs may be a bit much. But we obviously got screwed tonight by horrendous officiating against a team that has dominated the league this season.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree about everyone saying we will win this game tonight, which i thought was absolute rediculous by our fans.

But i think we played well... Aldridge needs to improve his rebounding and not disapear for long periods of time but he is amazing. Every bit as good as Garnett in this one. Roy is a stud like usual.

The refs were kinda out of it tonight, they definitely had an off game. But i'm not gonna complain, Boston played better in the 2nd half and deserved to win that one. Good Game Boston, see you in Portlan.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> With that said, I am NOT impressed with the Celtics. The only thing they did well tonight was play defense, other than that, this team should not compete for a title. The big three was huge for them though, not Pierce, Allen, and Garnett, I'm talking about the refs.


They don't play real basketball..they just rely on the talent of their big 3 and not even worry about anything else. In a 7 game series, they go down if their opponent is well coached. I don't know how they can beat the Pistons in a series IMO.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I have a feeling they will.
> 
> What a horribly officiated game. You knew from the first quarter that they weren't gonna "let" them lose three in a row.


I hope the Blazers are angry now and take it out on the rest of the league for a big streak again. Granted, they did shoot themselves in the foot with bad turnovers but that was not the primary reason they lost tonight. It was secondary.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think this team has another long streak in them. They might have a few streaks here and there, but nothing probably over 6.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

who can't wait 'til they come to a real home court advantage with the craziest fans in the country? who can't wait 'til they see how big difference it makes to not have the refs on your side? 

Unlike the Blazers, the Celtics would ARGUE EVERY CALL the blazers got... and they would intimidate the refs into changing the calls... the Blazers should probably talk to the refs and get some technicals... it is rare to see any Blazer ever say anything to a ref.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we played like **** but we only lost by 10 with committing 21 to's and kg having the refs in his back pockets...not too bad. The nba really needs to fix it though because this game was boring central. i swear everytime in the 4th we had a chance for momentum they call a palming on roy, travel on aldridge as he was in mid dribble, numerous moving screens on joel, etc. I was sitting, talking to my lady saying...we won't win..if we cut it close the refs will just screw us or they'll hit a miracle 3..both happened.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Refs always make atrocious calls. This has been going on the past 10 years in the NBA. It's a complete joke when us as fans use the refs as excuses anymore. Especially when you go play on the road. You will always be facing home cooking + a tough game when facing a good team. I don't care if it's the Spurs and Duncan in San Antonio, Bron and Cavs in Cleveland, Sheed and Pistons in Detroit. We should all know the refs are not going to do any favors for you on the Road. And the refs will always give the home team the majority of the calls, especiall;y against good teams with stars.

That being said Blazers are well on there way. This game was a measuring stick. Were simply not on the level of the Celtics yet. The C's are a great team with the best record in the league for a reason. And now IMO they've beat two top flight teams in Detroit and Portland. Yeah I think the Blazers are that good. Just stop with all the excuses. To be great and win against star players on the road. You have to be 10x better then your competition. This is the way of the NBA.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ i agree we shouldn't make excuses. But i didn't say we would have won if the refs didn't have an off night, i was simply just stating the fact that they made atrocious calls that were just amazing... i think the league should look over this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^ i agree we shouldn't make excuses. But i didn't say we would have won if the refs didn't have an off night, i was simply just stating the fact that they made atrocious calls that were just amazing... i think the league should look over this game.


The Refs have made bigger and more atrocious calls in the playoffs that have never been looked back at. Believe me this is all par for course. People don't realize how hard it is to win on the road in the NBA. Especially when you are facing a good team with a star player. Home cooking is sure to be sizzling.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

true, this is the first time i've seen a team with no real superstar (though roy and LA are on the way) facing 3 HOF'ers... the get every call. I've seen Boston play LA and Detroit and both those were pretty much fair with a few bad calls both ways... but wow... other than Dwayne Wade gettin' everycall if he is so much as breathed upon... this was pretty bad bro.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Look at it this way. Blazers still with a half game lead over the Nuggets for the division lead, and we play Miami next.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> true, this is the first time i've seen a team with no real superstar (though roy and LA are on the way) facing 3 HOF'ers... the get every call. I've seen Boston play LA and Detroit and both those were pretty much fair with a few bad calls both ways... but wow... other than Dwayne Wade gettin' everycall if he is so much as breathed upon... this was pretty bad bro.


One day friend-0, Roy will get calls' like D Wade, and we will all be there to back up our boy Roy, just like D Wade fans always try, and justify D Wade getting calls like no other's mother. Said once, but I'll say it again. It's all par for course in the new age NBA. Fouls are called, Star players are treated with different rules. It's just about us as fans accepting it and adjusting to it. And hopefully when our young stars get their stripes we will be on the other side of the fence fending off other fans as we reap the rewards of Refs giving us all that love. Such is life in the NBA.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> We didn't deserve to win this game. We played soft, we made stupid mistakes, and it just seemed like we were afraid of the Celts from the first minute of the game. I thought we played well in stretches, but overall we just didn't look like the same team out there.


Agreed.



> With that said, I am NOT impressed with the Celtics. The only thing they did well tonight was play defense,


That might be the only thing, but it is a pretty darn important thing. 

barfo


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The Celtics' defense is impressive. It leads to some really ugly basketball, but it does make them tough to beat...as their record proves.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

All I have to say is it is hard to win when you are playing 5 on 8.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

23AJ said:


> This game was a measuring stick. Were simply not on the level of the Celtics yet.


disagree. the blazers lost yesterday because they lacked the confidence to be aggressive when they needed to be (a lot of which came from all the touch fouls being called). 

team-wise we ARE on their level. wouldn't surprise me at all if we blow them out here.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Xericx said:


> They don't play real basketball..they just rely on the talent of their big 3 and not even worry about anything else. In a 7 game series, they go down if their opponent is well coached. I don't know how they can beat the Pistons in a series IMO.


That "fake basketball" has got them 31 wins so far...


----------

